

Ask HN: how much does a user cost FB yearly in operating costs? - petervandijck

Roughly?
======
maze
Well it depends on the user. If it it a user like me, that has 1 album with 10
photos and update my status once in a blue moon... well not a lot, but, if
it's somebody like my mum's cousin that updates there status every few hours
with 10's of comments, and has around 30-50 albums with an average of 100
photos each, well it costs them much much more.

------
guynamedloren
Until they go public, it's impossible to really know. Even a rough estimate
could be way off.

------
phlux
Find out their monthly burn rate and divide by 600MM

So, in may 2008 they were said to burn 150MM / year.

Lets assume thats doubled - so, 300 MM per year.

300/12 = 25MM per month 25/600 = .04 cents per month, per user.

